# Mcdonalds



## parks101 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi I just was wondering if anyone out there works for any McDonald's in Michigan and if so how is the pay and what kind of contract do you have with them Thanks.


----------



## GFX (Sep 6, 2005)

Usually they are cheap. Here they salt themselves and have some lowballer plow them out and make a mess of the lot. JMO.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats what i think also. I see workers pushing a little spreader though the drivethough. These places always look like sh*t

I think they pay 1 Big Mac, fries and Milk shake per plow oh and a apple pie if you do the walks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;489642 said:


> Thats what i think also. I see workers pushing a little spreader though the drivethough. These places always look like sh*t
> 
> I think they pay 1 Big Mac, fries and Milk shake per plow oh and a apple pie if you do the walks


Sounds like a good deal to me, a mans gotta eat!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Fast food restaurants are usually cheap. They salt themselves and they dont want to pay for your time, plus all the cars around is a pain. Did them for my old boss and they were a pain.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Last year we did 15 Mcdonalds for a guy that own them.

This year were doing some for Corp.

If there own by one guy like the 15 we did there cheap @$$

But Corp is good to work with


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i do 8 mcdonalds in my area for the past 3 years and get $65hr out of them plus sanding and salting each time as extra. they dont seem to low ball as tru green used to do them and wanted payed up front and wouldnt show up half the time or only do part of the lot, etc.. the main office here learned now.


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

I did 16 three years back that paid between 75-110 per push and per salting but i got low balled and im only doing 2 now that are down to around 50 per push.......not worth my time they suck.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I do a couple of McDs. Only complaint I have is I am not supposed to salt unless they call.
Same with the BKs. They do pay well though. $275-375 for 3". No walks. That is if it ever snows in Central NJ


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i did the3 mcdonalds here in town one year they don't want to pay squat.3"trigger. like $60 per shove, and half the time you show up they say come back a little later it's not deep enough.i had a sub waiting at the one for me to give the ok to start as he traveled out of his way to give me a hand. there was almost 5 inches on the ground already, and the ol bit*# of a manager was out measuring the lot with a ruler where everybody had been driving over and packing the snow down. i had already finished my 2nd round with the rest of my accounts and mcdonalds was next to be done. the manager told me to come back later, i told the lady i'm here and i'm doing it now or i'm not doing at all!! she pissed and moaned that there was only 2.5 inches on the ground i said"yeah 2 hours ago" well i fixed all of their as#es, i didn't touch any of their lots!! we ended up getting 16" inches of snow and in the middle of the storm it rained for an hour then got extremely cold and everything iced over!! i got the last laugh as i drove by and seeing people stuck in the drive-thru that was completely iced over. well the manager's of all the stores were calling *****in, and i told them all that they can thank the head manager, as i'm not doing it now and she breached the trigger on the contract i'm not responsible for her stupidity as i have more important customers to take care of. don't call me no more i'm permanetely done with you people!! that's my experience with the golden arches, never again. later, pete


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

it all depends on who you work for privately owned or mcdonalds corp, i did both waste of time unless you get them for landscapin/plowing

i did 9 of them and use to get 125-150.00 per 2-4" for private and corp stores i lost them beacuse i told the reg. manager where she could stick and never the less so never sent my invoices to corperate and it took me 6 months to get paid but if i could do it again i would


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

I dont understand why people ***** when we salt or plow their messed up lots, Its like they think we are trying to screw them, But when we do not do it they ***** like its are fault, when clearly its their own stupidity , I do not tell them how to flip burgers i just pay for it.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;489709 said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me, a mans gotta eat!


JD- Looks like they are working on your order right now.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

We Have one, thats places on one of our plaza's. so basically all we do is plow the drive-thru as it is a seperate contract. So can't say much for pricing cause well it's a drive-through and just something that we agree to, cause we don't want some other contractor coming in and plowing the snow onto out plaza and leaving it somewhere we don't want it. So really we don't make alot off it. but we also don't do it for free. But as for cheap.. well lets put it this way.. They don't want to pay us to salt it. and told us they will do it by hand. Has it ever been done.. not from what we've seen.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

From my experience, when companies have franchises and also have corporate stores, the corporate stores _usually _pay more (hence the word usually). However, sometimes there are franchise owners that understand good quality comes with a price, and for the most part you can tell who understands that concept and who does not.

And other times its just luck.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

rock and roll mcdonalds


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Same deal around here. I see a different co. doing it every year.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

the ones here had the same guy for 3 years and i tried to get them every year

the other guy finally pissed them off and now i have had them for 3 years and she says they wont even take other bids


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

PremierLand;494392 said:


> From my experience, when companies have franchises and also have corporate stores, the corporate stores _usually _pay more (hence the word usually). However, sometimes there are franchise owners that understand good quality comes with a price, and for the most part you can tell who understands that concept and who does not.
> 
> And other times its just luck.


I work for a franchise owner that has 8 stores and 3 personal homes and this guy is great, he likes everything done right and knows it what it takes. I got them for lawn care and now going into snow. Every owner is differant.


----------

